# XD40 Premature Slide Lock



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone on these forums might be able to help with a problem that has developed with my XD40.

The slide is locking open prematurely in the middle of firing through a full magazine. At first I thought, DOH it's probably my thumb like everyone says when a slide lock malfunctions while firing. So I shot it left handed, to check it out. Same thing occurred. A few shots in, slide locks open. Now, I can hit the lever and we're back in business, but on a handgun I use for home defense, a problem like this is a BIGGIE.

Here's another clue: it only started happening after my range switched to a new type of "house" ammo. It's a little bigger.

So I looked online to see if anyone else had this problem and lo and behold, http://www.xd-hs2000.com/longsliderelease.html. The shooter here describes what I had suspected. The larger bullets are ticking the inside of the slide lock lever and engaging the lock while cycling through. To test this I pulled off my slide and put in a full mag and flicked out round by round and sure enough, some rounds came within touching distance of the slide lock's pin (which only the empty mag is supposed to engage).

NOW comes my real problem. I don't want to modify my gun and void the warranty unless I have to. HOWEVER I don't want to send my gun to Springfield for 8 weeks either. Has anyone else had this happen? What solution did you choose?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Avoid range reloads????

I had my XD45 locking open with one round left in the mag. SA swapped the slide release return spring while it was there for factory custom work. Fixed.

JW


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Nope, these aren't reloads, they're just the box ammo that the range I go to sells. They usually just carry one brand of cheap stuff at a time; if I want more quality stuff I have to walk ALL THE WAY to the store next door  But out of the 3-4 different brands of ammo I have put through my XD so far, only one brand does not lock the slide prematurely.

I'm pondering getting SA to do some trigger work on my XD as it is. That may solve my problem for me. 

But in the mean time I was just wondering if others had this same problem.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You've got me. I've never had that problem. When I first got my XD40, I had a couple FTF's, but that was my fault as I was not letting the trigger reset far enough since I was used to a DA/SA pistol. With my XD9SC, I had a brief problem of the slide not locking back on the empty mag, but again that was my fault as I was riding the release with my thumb. 

Maybe call SA directly and see if they have a fix?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you tried other ammo?


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

I'll be attempting more ammo variety soon, and report on those, tried 4 so far. 2 of the ammo types were a problem, and 2 were no problem at all. (tried a new one recently that worked - unfortunately, my range doesn't allow aluminum-casings!). The unfortunate thing (for me) is that the cheapest stuff is what's causing the problem.

I'm still tempted to file down the problem area since it'd be so easy to fix....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Remember that the part in question still has to be able to activate the slide lock when the mag is empty; if you shorten it too much, it may not work when you WANT it to work.

If you shorten it too far, you also run the risk of having it slip under the magazine follower after the last shot, and then the empty mag won't eject (may even have to be ripped/pried out of the gun, and this can permanently damage the mag).


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Do a search on XDtalk.

The problem has been discussed extensively here:

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1501332


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Yep, got a thread running over there as well. Taking my gun to the range tomorrow with 3 new ammo types and if it keeps up, I'm breaking out the file!!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More info here:

http://www.xd-hs2000.com/longsliderelease.html

It does appear that this is a known problem, primarily with the .40 guns.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yup, I have the same exact problem with my XD40, it sucks. It happened about 15 rounds out of 250 the slide would stay locked back mid magazine, not empty. Then I proceeded to shoot about 500 more rounds through it thinking it was a "break in" period, but no, it still does it and about or less the same rate. Anyway, gonna try different ammo, I've shot about 1,000 rounds through it now, however its been the "Shootin' Size" brand 250 round boxes.


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Here's an update on my situation.

I bought a Magloc Thumbrest to help keep my thumb out of the way (even though I was already sure this wasn't it) and had the same problem.

I've begun down the road of filing down the pin on the slide lock lever. So far it's reduced the number of premature slide locks substantially, but not 100%. I'll get through 3-4 mags with no locks, then one will happen. I'm just going to keep filing a bit more off until they disappear, and use only rounds I know don't cause the defect for defense.

I'm sure once I file it down enough, the issue will disappear. I'm tempted to order a factory slide lever just to be able to restore my gun to factory shape if I ever have to send it in.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

NDB_MN said:


> Here's an update on my situation.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> I'm sure once I file it down enough, the issue will disappear. I'm tempted to order a factory slide lever just to be able to restore my gun to factory shape if I ever have to send it in.


I think that's a good idea; you could even test-fire it with the new part and see if it still has the problem. Maybe they've "tweaked" the design since yours was made.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yup, same thing, I'm not apt to shave it down, I'm not much of a gunsmith so the gunstore I bought it from is going to mail it back for me so I'll resort to my beretta for now for my carry till I get my XD .40 back.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I had this issue with my XD45.

When I sent it in to SA, they swapped the spring that returns the slide release.

I've had it lock back ONCE since, and I think that was my thumb, tinkerig with grip.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Update, I've tried different ammo, I went from Magtech to Wolf, the wolf it happened once out of 200 rounds where as the magtech was happening every magazine at least once. I'm gonna try some "premium" ammo and see if it happens, I also tried my defense ammo as well and it didn't happen once. But I only fired 20 rnds of that Winchester ranger JHP.


----------

